# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  cần tim quý công ty Anot nhôm

## giacongcokhi99

chào các bác 
hiện tại em đang cần Anot nhôm cho sẩm 
trên diễn đàn có bác nào Anot nhôm ko ạ 
các bác biết chỗ nào Anot nhôm giới thiệu e với ạ các bác để lại Thông tin SDT em sẽ liên hệ

----------

thanhhuy

----------


## quocthanhheli

Đơn hàng thế nào bác
0902 363653
SG nhé bác.

----------


## giacongcokhi99

> Đơn hàng thế nào bác
> 0902 363653
> SG nhé bác.


cảm ơn bác nhá em HN ạ bác trong SG hơi xa ạ 
em cần tìm các bác ở ngoài Bắc ạ

----------


## nnk

> Đơn hàng thế nào bác
> 0902 363653
> SG nhé bác.


cần làm 1 miếng 200x300x3 có nhận không ? giá cả ra sao cho mình biết nhe

----------


## Phatloc

Gia công Nhôm bên em cũng làm được. Bác nào có nhu cầu báo lạu em nhé. Đt: 09hai.86.989tám

----------


## DungTranHN

Liên hệ bên mình nhé: 0968 289 333.

Giá tốt bác nhé!

----------


## Cát Tường

Bên em chỉ chuyên cung cấp nhôm hợp kim gia công cơ khí, anot. Bác nào cần alo em nha 0901 866 678 ạ. 
Có cả bán sỉ, lẻ và có mẫu test thử luôn nhé các bác.

----------

